# Malinois Quirks



## Josh von Weber (Apr 1, 2013)

I've heard many stories about the quirkiness of the Malinois, but less so about the actual quirks themselves, from the developing puppy to the developed adult. I'd like to invite everyone to share stories of their Malinois experiences.


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd love to hear about this as well.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Libby has this teeth snapping thing she does when excited. Spins and just snaps. She also has to fake pulling her bed, she circles, reaches down without biting it, and acts like she pulls it up about ten times before she can lay down.
Greta attacks the other dogs, buy only with a toy in her mouth. When it gets crazy, she runs to get a tug then jumps on them. She attacks road signs, cows, and people on bicycles only if she is in the car as we pass them.

Roscoe is old and senile. He just runs up and bites me now, playing, but its freaking hard!

Hannah dives in the water trough. Drops her toy in and dives to her shoulders, over and over.

Raven spins and barks at thunder. Same with gunshots.

They are all weird.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Sali is just a pain in the ass, one big quirk, lol


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

My Mali has quarks. It's less of a single instance or series of episodes and more of an overall personality. He's a big, dumb, clumsy teddy bear with me and the family at home. Outside the house, in training, and around unfamiliar people, or if unfamiliar people are in the house, he's all business, all the time. Don't get me wrong, he's social and you can walk up and pet him but he's VERY aware of what you're doing. VERY..... We had the cable guy here to do some work and he followed the guy from room to room and just stared at him and wouldn't let the guy pet him. The guys asked if he was 'safe' and I laughed and said just ignore him. For being such a clumsy oaf (he walks into walls, turn into corners, knocks stuff off the coffee table, and falls off the bed) he's remarkably precise and quick in bitework and OB exercises.


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

My mal manages to trip over his own feet playing in a wide open field, is like a giraffe on ice on hard floors, and actually ran into a goalpost (the ONLY thing in a football sized field) just running around the other day (wasn't even chasing anything)....yet has no problem walking across beams, climbing on bars, rocketing across rubble heaps, and navigating woodpiles....

He prefers to sleep with his jaws clamped around something and no matter how out of it he is he manages to clamp down like a vice while still being asleep...most recently has been a length of PVC pipe past things have included notebooks, plushies, and my shoe....

He's ripped through metal piping, hardwood pallets, and chainlink fence pieces in the scrap pile because a random stick he wanted was under there....yet has never broken a crate (cheap plastic, fabric, or otherwise) despite high value toys being visible outside it. He's never intentionally destroyed a plushie (and the one time he did it was a cheap crappy $1 thing and he was devastated). He can play "bitey face" with a disabled teacup chihuahua without eating it....yet he sneezed next to my arm the other day and ripped it open...

I'm also very familiar with the snappy tooth dance...mine also smiles...a lot, at really obnoxious times (he loves kids....)


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

For my dogs: They all sleep on their backs, no matter what line they come from - it's a twisted position too. A lot of them like to wipe their mouths on something after they have eaten - me, the wall, their bed, the grass, the sofa. Most of them clack a lot when excited. They all like to have something in their mouths and some of them will find the smallest little thing and carry it around or chew on it without swallowing. Someone needs to invent chewing gum for this breed. They all like to leap on and around the furniture like cats if I let them - that includes end tables, dining tables, kitchen counters. They all love physical contact with me to where they would smother me if I let them. And they almost prefer the smallest space to cram their bodies into on the sofa next to me. I have never seen a breed where they can maneuver their big bodies into such small spaces.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

A few quirks:

-blowing bubbles (through her nose) in creeks just for fun, and swimming after bubbles or foam in the river, trying to retrieve the bubbles.

- doggie pacifiers; exploring the world by means of her mouth, she loves to carry/hold. She will carry things in her mouth for miles, and the bigger the better if she gets to choose. I notice that when she gets stressed, giving her something to carry or hold in her mouth reduces her stress immediately.

-pushing things under the sofa, so that she can enjoy the self-imposed drama of trying to dig/get them out.

-wanting to collect and keep all of the balls in the world, ALL and forever.

-when she is seriously using her nose and focused, she develops a cadence of rhythmic breathing through her nose that sounds like a steam train.

Interesting to watch this dog figure things out. Very entertaining.


----------



## George Wallace (Apr 13, 2013)

"-pushing things under the sofa, so that she can enjoy the self-imposed drama of trying to dig/get them out."

That is my mal's favorite game in the world. 

George


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

Forgot one...

...no problem jumping up on a bunch of shopping carts and landing softly then picking his way down the line searching for a toy...

.... still can't make it up onto the bed of lesser height when invited without taking out two shelves and a chair, hitting the wall, and landing like a bag of potatos on my kidneys or my ACD's head assuming it makes it up and doesn't just claw the sheets off the bed scrambling....


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

Fasctinated by the patterns that are showing up in the comments. :-D Can't wait for my own precisely clumsy dog to come home.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Favorite dog quirk for Robbie is jumping the fence in the yard (2 mtrs) and walking around to the gate and sitting there, waiting for someone to let him back inside the yard 

You would think that if he can make it out, he can make it back in huh...


----------



## George Wallace (Apr 13, 2013)

My mal also can't lay down gently. It's as if his legs get shot out from underneath him every time he lays down. All 3 of my mals have done the same thing.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

George Wallace said:


> My mal also can't lay down gently. It's as if his legs get shot out from underneath him every time he lays down. All 3 of my mals have done the same thing.


The famous mali "Pull up and flop down" Manoeuvre... Well known among many a Mali owner I suspect :lol:


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i was always chuckling to myself that some day my gsd would crack a rib when he flopped down to crash out 
...with a lean mean mal/DS it should be audible, or is there just a "whoosh" sound ? //lol//


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

How bout when they do handstands to poop high in the bushes. Mine will poop high on chainlink fences and telephone poles. Found a nice deposit on the lower unit of my boat motor a couple times too. WTF is that about?


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

I read somewhere that the higher the dog marks (urine or poop), the more s/he is trying to show rank (message conveyed by leaving mark for other dogs to smell). If that's true, yours is a social climber.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Alice Bezemer said:


> The famous mali "Pull up and flop down" Manoeuvre... Well known among many a Mali owner I suspect :lol:


Our dogs have been known to crawl in bed, my old shepherd was so quiet she would be jump into the bed between us and we'd never know until we woke up. The mali just flops over like she was shot, almost knocks you out of bed....not so stealthy.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

jim stevens said:


> Our dogs have been known to crawl in bed, my old shepherd was so quiet she would be jump into the bed between us and we'd never know until we woke up. The mali just flops over like she was shot, almost knocks you out of bed....not so stealthy.


Huh. I fostered one last year like that. Flopped over and slept in belly-up starfish position.

"Not so stealthy" would be a good description. :lol:


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

i have 3 half brothers, 7, 4, and 3 1/2... 

my old boy likes to suckle on something soft when he gets upset and he's not allowed to bite whatever is upsetting him... give him a blanket/towel/whatever and he will bunch it all up, lay down with it between his paws, fill his gob up with as much of it as he can, and then flex his jaws and front feet like a little pup would when on the teat... he's not overly keen on carrying things, though

he is another that loves the water, he willl swim in circles and chase bubbles until he just about drowns himself... and then he'll come stand in the shallows and stick his head under the water and pull up random rocks... 

he also loves to bounce, especially when he's barking at something... his default direction is UP, and he'll crash into anything above him, almost knock me over if i'm not expecting it... bounces off the roof, bounces behind barriers/fences etc... he's a twit :/


the middle boy has to pee on everything at least twice, changing sides as he does... apparently once just isnt enough... and when he finds just that right spot for a crap he goes back and forth, back and forth, back and forth, about 10 times before he will stick his butt up against the offending tree/bush/etc and do his business... 


the youngest has a manic circling habit when he gets excited... i inadvertently encouraged it when were playing fetch while he was younger... he'd drop the ball and then start doing frantic laps around me until i threw it... had to put a stop to it quick smart when i was sitting against the back screen door one day, threw the ball, he brought it back, dropped it, and then forcefully barged his way in between my shoulders and the door, knocking me off the step and it off its rollers... >_< he won't do it much anymore when we play fetch now... and if he does it's game over... but he will do it to the older two dogs and to other people... i am guessing it's somehow connected to the herding instinct... i've never tried him at it but i think he'd be the only one of my 3 with a chance to succeed... the other two would just eat the stock :/


eldest and youngest will both sleep upside-down... middle boy i've only seen do it once or twice... but he lays all twisted right way up, kinda like a cat, with his back legs out one way and his front feet and his head facing the other way...


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

These should all be just breed characteristics rather than quirks lol.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> How bout when they do handstands to poop high in the bushes. Mine will poop high on chainlink fences and telephone poles. Found a nice deposit on the lower unit of my boat motor a couple times too. WTF is that about?


Bad training :grin::-D


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re: "do handstands to poop high in the bushes. Mine will poop high on chainlink fences and telephone poles. "

the handstand poop would go viral in a microsecond :-D

the telephone pole and chain link poops are basic canine behavior ... the pole is for basic targeting and once that is mastered, the dog develops more confidence by "threading the needle" thru the links  
... help him out a little by getting a higher percentage of bone in the diet so they will shoot through better ,, just like carrying a sleeve, it will build his confidence even more 

otoh, if you feed him that honest kitchen dehydrated raw, you could turn that chain link fence into an organic sound barrier wall //rotflmao// 

...either way, youtube it of course ... you might even get invites to the talk shows //lol//


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Yea I know it's a marking/territorial thing. One good thing about it is I don't have to carry little doo doo bags around with me. I can imagine what some passerby must think when they find those deposits. They probably have it in their heads that some human degenerate is lurking around at night.


----------



## Chuck Zang (May 12, 2010)

Howard Knauf said:


> How bout when they do handstands to poop high in the bushes. Mine will poop high on chainlink fences and telephone poles. Found a nice deposit on the lower unit of my boat motor a couple times too. WTF is that about?


That is a Mali and a Dutchie thing. Crazy damned dogs- I love 'em

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Mine will only poop on tree stumps, big bushy plants, tree logs...

It's so weird, but I love him for it hahaha


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My brother had a Kerry Blue that would only crap through the chain link fence.....into the neighbors yard.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Jami Craig said:


> My mal manages to trip over his own feet playing in a wide open field, is like a giraffe on ice on hard floors, and actually ran into a goalpost (the ONLY thing in a football sized field) just running around the other day (wasn't even chasing anything)....yet has no problem walking across beams, climbing on bars, rocketing across rubble heaps, and navigating woodpiles....
> 
> He prefers to sleep with his jaws clamped around something and no matter how out of it he is he manages to clamp down like a vice while still being asleep...most recently has been a length of PVC pipe past things have included notebooks, plushies, and my shoe....
> 
> ...


You're dog sounds cool as ****!


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Sali standard sleeping position:
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Ronan and his squeeby toy - he lies down and just rhythmically chews his toy. Loves them if they have squeakers... squee, squee, squee, but any squishable ball will do. He seems to zone out and generates a big pile of goober, then brings the slimy thing to me to throw. 

Is incessant, excitable barking in the most high-pitched yippy little dog bark, considered a Malinois quirk? He does that, too.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> My brother had a Kerry Blue that would only crap through the chain link fence.....into the neighbors yard.


Bet he watched your brother do it =D>


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

Love this pic. :grin: Just a hairy guy sleeping on the sofa...
(I know she's a girl (duh) but not many women are THAT hairy, I hope.)



Matt Vandart said:


> Sali standard sleeping position:
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

leslie cassian said:


> Ronan and his squeeby toy - he lies down and just rhythmically chews his toy. Loves them if they have squeakers... squee, squee, squee, but any squishable ball will do. He seems to zone out and generates a big pile of goober, then brings the slimy thing to me to throw.
> 
> *Try a Bionic ball (day-glo orange) if you can find one. They are designed to bounce erratically, cannot be destroyed yet have this (to the dog) resilience to make chomping even more fun. My pup also gets into a zone when she gets to chomp hers. It is her highest reward.
> *
> ...


*My Mal is generally silent, which I really like. She has only barked a couple of times when she perceived a big threat (a strange man carrying a shovel at midnight and calling out to ask me if everything was okay... I told him all was fine as long as he didn't cross the street to us). Then her bark was deep and resonant; good deterrent. She is a quiet contrast to my 12 y.o. GSD who whines when she gets excited.*


----------



## ko yang (Mar 22, 2012)

My Mal likes to sleep either on his side with all four legs stretch out or on his back with his legs in the air. He doesn't like to curl up into a ball even in 30 degree weather.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> *Try a Bionic ball (day-glo orange) if you can find one. They are designed to bounce erratically, cannot be destroyed yet have this (to the dog) resilience to make chomping even more fun. My pup also gets into a zone when she gets to chomp hers. It is her highest reward.
> 
> My Mal is generally silent, which I really like. She has only barked a couple of times when she perceived a big threat (a strange man carrying a shovel at midnight and calling out to ask me if everything was okay... I told him all was fine as long as he didn't cross the street to us). Then her bark was deep and resonant; good deterrent. She is a quiet contrast to my 12 y.o. GSD who whines when she gets excited.*



Our go-to ball is the orange rubber Chuck-it ball. I throw like a girl, so the chuckit is my friend. Not indestructable, but they usually get lost before they wear out. Sold in a two pack for 10 - 11dollars, I can afford to replace them when they go missing. (where is this malinois hunt drive I have heard of?) Second favourite seems to be the Cuz toys. They can be torn apart, but for the most part, my dogs seem to just like playing with them, rather than ripping them apart. It is nice for me when they manage to remove the squeakers, which usually doesn't take too long. 

You're lucky your Mal is quiet. I think the yippy bark is something breeders need to work on...


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

does this mean we're done with Mal quirks ??


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

we can start on border collies and jack russels next. That should be interesting!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Well seeing as I started the chuckit ball tangent, I thought I would bring it back to quirks by mentioning that my Dutchie only wants to play with her ball, and only 'her' ball as designated by her. Despite all the balls being substantially similar chuckits, she can tell which is hers and which ones are not. But that would again be off topic, as she is a Dutchie, not a Mal, even though her Daddy was fawn coloured, so she's kinda half Mal. 

Carry on without me.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

disclaimer ... never owned a Mal but have handled many in training environments, and at their home, but not seen them in their "off time". actually, had i found a good breeder in japan i would have had one by now, so this is definitely not an "anti-mal" biased post 

so Josh, do the responses confirm the stories you have heard ? 
- do you consider mals a "quirky breed" ?
reason i bring this up is because this forum is intended as a "working dog" forum, not a group of pet owners who own pet dogs, etc., which is where a thread on quirky stuff my dog does would commonly appear 
...the typical : " what was the weirdest thing your "boy" or "girl" has done lately ? "

actually, when i started reading the responses i was kinda surprised that i had seen some of the exact same behaviors in other breeds i have either owned or boarded.  meaning they don't necessarily appear to be specific to Mals. i realize there are lots of "weird" things all dogs do, but i am not convinced they are breed specific. i also believe many of them are things we actually train and condition our dogs to do whether we do it consciously or not. to me it's more like "weird stuff" is kinda cool to watch so we don't always try and extinguish it and more often we encourage it

... case in point : my house dog will often hunt for a pillow because it likes to sleep with a pillow under its head. he will take one off the sofa and carry it in its mouth to find a place he can drop it and plop his head down on it and crash. "quirky" ? i really don't think so. funny ? yeah, i do think it's cute and my wife and people who come over think it's REAL cute  
- i first noticed it when he was sleeping on the sofa. there are always throw pillows on the end of the sofa when other people are sharing it. if the dog wanted to stay there it had to get out of the way and that meant using a pillow for a head rest. if he had nudged em off the sofa he would been corrected, but he didn't. he used em ... so maybe the dog just got used to pillows, but i am convinced i coulda stopped the dog from doing it very easily, and because i never did, and it got encouragement and positive reinforcement from others, i totally think it became more of a conditioned behavior than a "quirk". but for someone seeing it the first time i could see how it looks "quirky"

also not trying to single this one out, but another quirk mentioned was the handstand pooping .... i haven't personally seen a dog do it but i'm not surprised some would. 
- but what i do know is that most dogs i've ever been around get into a "set" pooping routine, so i see no reason why a dog who did it a few times would then do it a lot. in my case, i live in the city and have to be VERY careful where dogs poop; mine and any others i with. i actually train it; meaning there are places i allow dogs to poop and places they absolutely CAN'T poop OR pee. 
- i also get a lot of dogs who are obsessive, problem markers. i remember one who probably marked 30-40 times in less than five minutes when i first evaluated it. so i also train that more than maybe the average person would, and one way i do it is to make the dog pee on all fours....male and female alike...it works especially well for males who are obsessive markers and i haven't noticed any decline in their personal self esteem as males  ... and i also realize a lot of others don't need to be that careful regarding their dog peeing or pooping  
- i just mentioned it as an example, and it isn't limited to Chi-dogs and toy poodles. my last MAJOR problem marker was a 90lb black sable WL gsd. he was very easy to fix and it didn't diminish his aggression and dominant behavior at all  but it did make the trees in our nearby park a lot more pleasant for people to enjoy being under
- iow, i think training, or the absence of it can also be involved in "quirky" stuff that might involve peeing or pooping...iow, it can be conditioned one way or the other.

all in all i got some good chuckles reading the responses, and i'm fine with a funny pet type thread every now and then. but i am still not convinced that mals are any "quirkier" than any other breed based on what i have read so far. actually, i'm more interested in why so many people told you the stories about mals being quirky and not provide you any specifics ? 

* this just added to my draft :
if your question had come from "petguide", i'll bet my next retirement check the responses would probably have been much different //rotflmao//

... or similar to what Jim just wrote ... how many of your border collies, JRT's, boxers and bulldogs act like quirky mals ??


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Killjoy.

You're probably right, rick, mals are no more quirky than any other breed, and we could have lots of threads on dog quirks. This thread appealed to me as a Mal owner and I added my own story. Too pet like for you? Whatever. My mal is as much a pet and beloved companion as he ever was a working dog. Sometimes a less serious and light-hearted thread is a good thing, even on a working dog forum.


----------



## Josh von Weber (Apr 1, 2013)

I don’t necessarily consider Mals to be any more quirky than any other breed. I think it would be reasonable to say that some breeds exhibit particular character or personality traits that others do not. I understand this forum to be a place for working dog people to discuss whatever subject we wish to discuss, but of course this particular subject is more of a means for those with applicable experience to share their experiences. In the end, regardless of our individual backgrounds, we all like to talk about our dogs.

I agree that many of the posts describe humorous behaviours not specific to Mals. For example, my Dobermann often seems to yank his legs up off the floor in the process of lying down. And, while he doesn’t exactly do a handstand against trees, he will on occasion do something similar. Also, he will never dump in the open. He will always step into the bush. I’m totally ok with this because it means I don’t have to pick it up from the middle of a path.

I think there is definitely a difference between a quirk, which is defined as an individual peculiarity of character, and conditioned behaviour, whether classical or operant. I think it’s easy enough to decipher between them given some background information and a good understanding of a dog’s daily life. Maybe not for a person unfamiliar with a particular dog, but certainly something such as a dog sleeping on its back might be considered a quirk, no matter how similar it may be to other dogs, rather than a conditioned behaviour. On the other hand, maybe your pillow story is an example of conditioned behaviour rather than a quirk. My intention was to expand this definition to include shared characteristics of the breed. It wasn’t even my intention to exclude other breeds.

I began by asking folks to share their experiences with the Malinois because I’m interested in learning more about them. In this case, about their character/personality and, as an extension of this, how people enjoy living with them. There are many ways to garner this information, but this thread is dedicated to perceived quirks, regardless of whether we believe them to be quirks or otherwise. It was simply my method to engage those who may be interested in sharing. I’m a fan of working dogs in general (even dogs in general), so I’m not married to one breed over another in a thread like this. If someone has Dutchie and Jack, I’m just as willing to read about the Jack as I am the Dutchie.

The reasoning for starting this thread was that people like to laugh, and people like to tell stories. I appreciate your participation as much as the next person. As I enjoy learning and I’m especially passionate about dogs, this thread seemed like a good idea. It still does


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

leslie ... re: "too pet for you? sorry"

...which is exactly why i wrote this : "all in all i got some good chuckles reading the responses, and i'm fine with a funny pet type thread every now and then."

where did you read something that made you think i thought it was "too pet" ??


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

sorry i didn't read your intentions correctly Josh 
i thought you were only talking about mals when you asked about "mals" being quirky 
...my bad 

i will accept if a dog does something spontaneously that seems weird in the eyes of the beholder, it could be called a quirk .... if it repeats it a lot and starts doing it a lot i still think there is conditioning involved and not worth going any deeper as to whether it was classically conditioned or ... whatever.


----------



## Michael Curtis (May 5, 2013)

My girl Diva will only spin going left (counter clockwise) never right.

She also does the common teeth chatter.


----------



## Josh von Weber (Apr 1, 2013)

rick smith said:


> sorry i didn't read your intentions correctly Josh
> i thought you were only talking about mals when you asked about "mals" being quirky
> ...my bad


No worries, Rick. I was asking about the forum members' experiences with quirks demonstrated by Mals, so yes, that was my intention. It for sure wasn't to argue over what the word "quirk" means and whether it applies to humorous characteristics. I would never come down on someone for commenting on another breed. It's all entertaining discussion.



rick smith said:


> i will accept if a dog does something spontaneously that seems weird in the eyes of the beholder, it could be called a quirk .... if it repeats it a lot and starts doing it a lot i still think there is conditioning involved and not worth going any deeper as to whether it was classically conditioned or ... whatever.


I agree that some sort of conditioning contributes to much of a dog's behaviour, but I think that you saying a dog oft repeating an action would have something to do with conditioning would be the same as me saying it would not. Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar :-D. It would surely be better for neither of us to make those assumptions. The definition of "quirk" has been documented, and it seems to apply quite broadly. In the end, our opinions on the matter are certainly inconsequential. We should leave this discussion as it is and return to the matter at hand.

Why don't you share more of your experiences with interesting conditioned behaviours?


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

leslie cassian said:


> Our go-to ball is the orange rubber Chuck-it ball. I throw like a girl, so the chuckit is my friend. Not indestructable, but they usually get lost before they wear out. Sold in a two pack for 10 - 11dollars, I can afford to replace them when they go missing. (where is this malinois hunt drive I have heard of?) Second favourite seems to be the Cuz toys. They can be torn apart, but for the most part, my dogs seem to just like playing with them, rather than ripping them apart. It is nice for me when they manage to remove the squeakers, which usually doesn't take too long.
> 
> You're lucky your Mal is quiet. I think the yippy bark is something breeders need to work on...


Omg mine would NEVER lose their chuckit balls! The world would end! Will search all day, even run through the electric horse fence when I do a bad throw lol.
Wonder if they make them on a rope so we could use them on rubble...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

julie allen said:


> Omg mine would NEVER lose their chuckit balls! The world would end! Will search all day, even run through the electric horse fence when I do a bad throw lol.
> Wonder if they make them on a rope so we could use them on rubble...


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

julie allen said:


> Omg mine would NEVER lose their chuckit balls! The world would end! Will search all day, even run through the electric horse fence when I do a bad throw lol.
> Wonder if they make them on a rope so we could use them on rubble...


My DS will search until she finds hers and can sometimes be persuaded to search for the Mali's ball, but he looks for about thirty seconds and then looks at me and expects me to materialize a new one. The DS foster seems to have some hunt drive and will search for hers if she drops it, but is quickly distracted by anything else going on. 

There are chuckit tugs now. Yes, I have one. 
http://www.chuckit.com/#/product/tugshaketoss


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


>


Awesome  I can attach a rope through the hole. Guess I could poke homes in the regular ones too. Haven't had coffee yet.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


>



Well those are perfect! Thanks Joby


----------

